# Still no Digital RCA out?



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Find it strange that niether the 622 or 211 have digital RCA coax out as these are essential to DD/ac3. Not all AVR's have optical capabilities or they have died like one of my AVR's and works only on Wire. Or did I miss something.

Bear!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looking at the back panel photos available of both you have seen correctly.
No 'Coaxial Out' on either.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> Looking at the back panel photos available of both you have seen correctly.
> No 'Coaxial Out' on either.


DR. L
Do we have any PR statments about this omission. I can't be the only one out here with this delema. THe 811 had the same issue and I was LIVID as I was committed already { I needed to be when I discovered this}. I really really hoped it would be resolved. That may be the deal breaker for me to upgrade. I'm not about to invest in another amp or have this one fixed for $500. 
What were they thinking? HT sound is a BIG part of this HD evolution. Most HTiB do not have Optic or HDMI switching either and I see them flying out the door as entry level or second room systems. 
God I miss VOOM[sigh].
I will assume the HDMI is Digital audio and we can use a break out. I have never seen one for sale but It couldn't be that hard to pin out. Could not be done on the 811 DVI. GEEZ, what next, a hand crank.

Bear!


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

No DD... coax outputs on any Dish receiver. I know personally for 501, 811, 921. Maybe there is a coax to fiber (powered) converter that might be cheaper than your repair. Hey, maybe a DVD etc. with coax in and fiber out?
Good Luck,
-Ken


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

IF a device on has one or the other, its almost always an optical connection...better get used to it...there are optical to coaxial transcievers available if you choose to stick with your current avr that is lacking on the number of working optical inputs....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have never seen or head of any DBS receiver with digital coax out, but my digital cable box has both. I can't imagine many HTIB receivers not having at least one toslink in. My $400 Philips system from Best Buy I bought almost 5 years ago has tos in, even the model below it for $250 that WalMart had, had tos in.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Kind of sucks, but I think digital coax outputs are on their way out. I don't think we can necessarily knock Dish for not having it.

Anybody know if the Directv HD tivo has coax digital out?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope it doesn't.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

Try this link.
$17 for a Toslink to coax converter.
http://www.uniqueproductsonline.com/tooptococodi.html


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

rjruby said:


> $17 for a Toslink to coax converter.


Yes!.. I bought one of these and it works beautifully.. There is also one that goes the other direction if anybody needs it..


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

chewey said:


> Kind of sucks, but I think digital coax outputs are on their way out. I don't think we can necessarily knock Dish for not having it.
> 
> Anybody know if the Directv HD tivo has coax digital out?


I agree we shouldn't knock Dish for not having it, but the opposite appears to be true. Optical interfaces are on the way out. They are expensive and add no value over coax. An optical interface would be useful if the cable runs were approaching 1000-5000 feet.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

TNX rjruby; nice find...

Steve; VOOM did but they had stuff in that MOTO box we may not see again for a long time. Like premium scaler chip sets and SPDIF 75 z coaxial. Though I think Fios is useing a very similar MOTO box.

After I read the posts I went nosing around at BB and CC and did find a couple HTiBs with Toslink but not most. Most just had Sterno external inputs even with 5.1 capable built in DVDs.

SPDIF [ Sony Philips Digital Interface] is a HIGH Standard Digital Transfer File Format. 
The weak link, so to speak, of Toslink [ Toshiba Link ] is the optical Q of the interface. Cheap LEDs {not laser} cheap plastic conductors [ glass is virtually non-existant in consumer cable] limited bend radius [ sharp bends causes internal reflections [noise and distortion] and signal loss AND limited to 20 FT lenght at best , with high Q conductors. {DAVE 1234}

So now that we have IR 211s and 1/2 IR 622s it puts the STB at a 40ft cable run from my equip room. "not a good thing" Or IR repeaters that I have to fish to the room or [if still avail from RS] a wireless repeater.

I know WAH WAH, but its supposed to get easier and make our lives simpler as technology gets better [?] not more difficult. I read that somewhere. :lol:

But as always there is a way.

Bear!


----------

